# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  لوحات فنية بالالوان المائية والحبر للفنان سيلفيا بيليسيرو

## دموع الغصون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
 لوحات فنية بالالوان المائية والحبر للفنان سيلفيا بيليسيرو

 الفنانة سيلفيا بيليسيرو من مواليد 1991م في إيطاليا

 أقامت معرض في أمستردام معرض خيري مسمي " رسومات 1000 "
 و الهدف دعم لأطفال أوغندا و كانت لوحات بالالوان المائية و الحبر ...


** 




** 




** 




** 




** 




** 




** 




** 




** 




** 




 **


** 







** 








** 








**

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بالفعل مجموعة رائعة من اللوحات 
ما لفتني مقدرتها الكبيرة على الابداع بالرغم من صغر سنها

----------


## اليتيم العماني

للإبداع نوابغ . وانامل قلما وجدت .

----------


## (dodo)

حلوات كثير حبيت هاي يسلمو دمووع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*للإبداع الوان متعددة ،،

رائع دموع ،،*

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة دموع 
لوحات فينة رائعة باسلوب راقي

----------

